# Grand River



## JohnTheDeer (Mar 30, 2015)

I have been itching to go out and catch some steelhead for a while now after catching my first one this fall. The only problem is that I am in Mentor now and don't really know where to go.

Yesterday I went to the Grand River landing, Helen Hazen Wyman Park and to Indian point just to do some scouting. 

Which of these places would be the best bet to catch some steelhead with a spinner reel and noodle rod (If any)? I saw a couple people fly fishing at Helen Hazen but I have yet to learn how. 

My first one I just used a jig and minnow under a float. Is this a good technique for the spring time or would egg sacs work better?

Any info will be helpful and greatly appreciated.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

There's plenty of resources on the internet to find places to fish on the Grand. Just pick a spot and go from there


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Jig and maggots will do just fine. Helen Wyman is a cool spot. Plenty of territory to fish there.


----------



## NoMercy071311 (Aug 5, 2013)

Helen Wyman did look like a good spot. Are you allowed to cross over the creek and fish in the main river or is that private land?
Thanks for the response


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

The water right by the parking area is Big Creek. Follow it downstream and it will take you to the Grand. You can fish Big Creek from now until late April. Steelhead come in to the creek and spawn. You can pick them off. Water in the creek is generally less than 2'. There are a couple of pools that are deeper.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

master of steel said:


> There's plenty of resources on the internet to find places to fish on the Grand. Just pick a spot and go from there


This is supposed to be a fishing resource page....


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Socom said:


> This is supposed to be a fishing resource page....


^ x2 

Lower to middle part of river would be your best starting spots. Jig and maggots will do just fine, if you have spawn I'd use it also. Helen Hazen Wyman Park and around the 84 bridge are good starting spots.



http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Rivers & Streams Maps/grandriver.pdf


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be out tomorrow good Friday off work


----------



## blm (Apr 2, 2015)

I was at Helen Hazen Park yesterday evening. Water was clear and low. Nary a fish in sight. Where were you catching them?


----------

